# Where's Dave? (10/21/11 update in post #80)



## dioxide45 (Sep 18, 2011)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Actually Perry took off to run his own site a long time ago, but my question is where has Dave M. gone to (the Marriott Moderator)?   I haven't seen him post for a long time.
> 
> I do miss reading his opinions and expertise!.



No one knows. His last post was in July. His absence has caused some of us to draw our own conclusions.


----------



## m61376 (Sep 19, 2011)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Actually Perry took off to run his own site a long time ago, but my question is where has Dave M. gone to (the Marriott Moderator)?   I haven't seen him post for a long time.
> 
> I do miss reading his opinions and expertise!
> 
> ...



I agree- Dave's expertise is sorely missed. I have often wondered about it- I hope it is just that he is busy enjoying his retirement and not due to health related concerns. For quite awhile before July he only posted occasionally.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Sep 19, 2011)

Perhaps he was spun off along with Marriott's timeshare division.


----------



## SMB1 (Sep 19, 2011)

m61376 said:


> I agree- Dave's expertise is sorely missed. I have often wondered about it- I hope it is just that he is busy enjoying his retirement and not due to health related concerns. For quite awhile before July he only posted occasionally.



He is often logged in as moderator so I don't think it is health related, although I don't know.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 19, 2011)

SMB1 said:


> He is often logged in as moderator so I don't think it is health related, although I don't know.



If you are looking at the bottom of the forum where is shows users logged in along with the moderator. I don't think just because the moderator's name is listed means he is logged in. I think the assigned moderators name always shows down there.

Looking at Dave's profile, it doesn't show a last visited date. This would lead me to believe he logs in under invisible mode.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Sep 19, 2011)

*Where's Dave...*

The last time he posted was July 23rd, but we don't have the wherewithal to track his trolling...


----------



## Dave M (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm alive and doing well....

I departed on July 24 for a houseboat-waterski trip with my kids and grandkids and had a bad waterski accident. (I should know better at age 68!) Surgery - delayed while trying to find the right surgeon (700+ miles away) - has been followed by a long recovery period. I still need full-time care and am not permitted to sit upright and won't be for another month or so. 

However, I expect (and the surgeon expects) a full recovery and I hope to be walking by late October and running again within a year. 

I'll be around only occasionally for a while longer because typing on my laptop doesn't work very well from my prone position!

Believe me when I say I'm all smiles. This whole experience is but a tiny pinhead on the blessing of life and the journeys we have the good fortune to enjoy.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2011)

DaveM wishing you a full recovery and no more water sports for six (6) months.


----------



## Kay H (Sep 23, 2011)

Happy to hear from you, Dave   Sorry about you accident.  I guess it's time to leave the tricky stuff to the younger generation.  That's what Grandkids are for. Hope you heal well and are soon up to snuff.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2011)

Dave, glad you are on the mend.  You are very missed here.  I would think that bedrest would be an ideal time to stay on top of TUG.  I know it would be my favorite pastime.


----------



## KarenP (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry about your accident but glad you are still around!


----------



## DebBrown (Sep 23, 2011)

So sorry to read about your accident.  I'm glad you came by to update us.  I'm wishing you a full and speedy recovery.  

Deb


----------



## Ann in CA (Sep 23, 2011)

Best wishes for a rapid recovery.  So sorry to hear you were not just out traveling!

Ann


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Sep 23, 2011)

All the best for a speedy recovery from me too!!


----------



## KathyPet (Sep 23, 2011)

Dave, I know it's not funny but I must admit that I grinned when I thought of you out water skiing.  Were your trying to do back flips on the skiis to impress the lovely young things on shore?

However a water skiing accident at 68 is a lot more exciting then saying that you slipped on the bathroom floor while getting up to use the bathroom in the middle of the night.

Hope you continue to recover quickly


----------



## gblotter (Sep 23, 2011)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Dave so you can enjoy that next great timeshare vacation on your list.


----------



## funtime (Sep 23, 2011)

> Dave, I know it's not funny but I must admit that I grinned when I thought of you out water skiing. Were your trying to do back flips on the skiis to impress the lovely young things on shore?
> 
> However a water skiing accident at 68 is a lot more exciting then saying that you slipped on the bathroom floor while getting up to use the bathroom in the middle of the night.



Dave you know you are liked when Tuggers make fun of your cover story!! I had to laugh at the vision of someone slipping at night on the way to the bathroom - guess that is more funny on one side of sixty than the other!!

Rest, Rest, Rest - read and watch a lot of TV.  We do miss you and will welcome you back once you can sit up in bed.   Funtime


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wishing you a fast and full recovery, Dave.  It sounds hopeful from what the surgeon said.

I had noticed that you hadn't been around much lately but now we know why.  Your health and well being is more important than reading a forum but we hope to see you back.


----------



## Steve (Sep 23, 2011)

Dave,

I hope you are feeling better very soon!  It's not the same around here without you.

Steve


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 23, 2011)

Dear DaveM,

Sam and I are wishing you a timely recovery. We are back and forth from New England to FL.  No longer VA.

Please let us know if there is anything that we can do.

Your pals.

Sam and Kathleen


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 23, 2011)

Dave M said:


> I'm alive and doing well....
> 
> I departed on July 24 for a houseboat-waterski trip with my kids and grandkids and had a bad waterski accident. (I should know better at age 68!) Surgery - delayed while trying to find the right surgeon (700+ miles away) - has been followed by a long recovery period. I still need full-time care and am not permitted to sit upright and won't be for another month or so.
> 
> ...







Dave;  glad to hear you're still with us!  Wishing you a speedy recovery!



.


----------



## CMF (Sep 23, 2011)

Hug from me Dave. I'm glad you are still kicking it.

Charles


----------



## qlaval (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry about you accident Dave, wish you a full and speedy recovery


----------



## AMJ (Sep 24, 2011)

Take good care of yourself. I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## CarolF (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your accident Dave.  Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## erm (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm sorry about your accident, Dave, and wish you a full recovery.  Miss you on the boards.


----------



## littlestar (Sep 24, 2011)

Wishing you a speedy recovery, Dave.


----------



## NJDave (Sep 24, 2011)

Wish you a full and speedy recovery.

Look forward to your return.


----------



## sheilas (Sep 24, 2011)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Dave.  I was so sorry to hear about your accident.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 24, 2011)

*My timeshare Angel!*



Dave M said:


> I'm alive and doing well....
> 
> I departed on July 24 for a houseboat-waterski trip with my kids and grandkids and had a bad waterski accident. (I should know better at age 68!) Surgery - delayed while trying to find the right surgeon (700+ miles away) - has been followed by a long recovery period. I still need full-time care and am not permitted to sit upright and won't be for another month or so.
> 
> ...



Heavens to Betsy -- how scary for you!    Maybe one of your kids could type on your laptop while you dictate a message to us Tuggers every now and then.   We are your family and worry about our 'relatives'.   So glad to hear the recovery is coming along well.


----------



## jme (Sep 24, 2011)

guess the Sunset Grille will finally put in that elevator?

Glad to hear you're better, altho you've been thru a lot, and I'm sorry for that.....take care... need anything, call us.....we're close by. best, Marty


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 24, 2011)

Dave,

Maybe it's time to get a Tablet.  Would be easier than a laptop to help you navigate as you recover.

Sounds like you're in competent medical hands and thank goodness for the excellent prognosis.

Sending a collective hug from the many Tuggers who miss you and hold you in the highest regard.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Richard


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 24, 2011)

Get better soon, Dave.

Waterskiing at 68? Gotta say I admire that.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Dave, so sorry to hear about your accident! If you are here in SC, I'd be glad to help out in any way I can. Get well quickly!


----------



## buzzy (Sep 24, 2011)

*Feel better!*

I am one who missed your input too!  All the best to you in your recovery!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 24, 2011)

Whew, wow - get all better, and upright, soon! 

(Glad I saw this thread, b/c I rarely read this forum.)

Keep us posted on how you are - and where you are!


----------



## Karen G (Sep 24, 2011)

Dave, glad you are on the mend. So sorry to read about your accident. Hope you'll be good as new before too long.


----------



## irish (Sep 24, 2011)

sorry to  hear of your mishap..wishing you a FULL AND SPEEDY recovery!!


----------



## pefs65 (Sep 24, 2011)

Dave
 get well soon.
its good to hear from you.


----------



## Sunbum (Sep 24, 2011)

All the best Dave. Get well soon! we miss you on the site.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 24, 2011)

Dave M said:


> However, I expect (and the surgeon expects) a full recovery and I hope to be walking by late October and running again within a year.




Thank goodness! Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Sheila


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your accident. Get well soon! That story makes me glad I decided NOT to go water skiing last year when I had the opportunity and was really tempted. My Dad water skied with us until he was in his 60's - now I have more respect for what an accomplishment that was.  I haven;t even tried since I was about 48 as I recall. And it REALLY wore me out.  

Again, get well soon. We all miss your contributions.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 24, 2011)

My goodness, that sounds terrifying!  Hope you're finding enough to keep your mind busy, Dave, while your body is on the mend.  Godspeed, and best wishes.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 24, 2011)

*Get better soon*

Sorry about your accident.  Hope you are better soon.

Nancy


----------



## m61376 (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow- so sorry to hear about your accident, but glad the prognosis is good!
Tell the grandkids they'll have to help you with your therapy when you are able to start to exercise  - they're always the best motivators!


----------



## 3kids4me (Sep 24, 2011)

OMG Dave!!  So sorry to hear about this!  If there is anything at all we can do for you, please let me know...it would be my pleasure after what you did for Rachel and me several years ago.

Where are you recovering?  Glad that the prognosis is good.

Sharon


----------



## bobcat (Sep 24, 2011)

3kids4me said:


> OMG Dave!!  So sorry to hear about this!  If there is anything at all we can do for you, please let me know...it would be my pleasure after what you did for Rachel and me several years ago.
> 
> Where are you recovering?  Glad that the prognosis is good.
> 
> Sharon



Dave, Get well fast. We miss you..


----------



## bigfrank (Sep 24, 2011)

Dave I came out of the woodwork to wish you a speedy recovery, I got to give you credit for water sking at 68. Next time you do something that is so adventurous please remember your age, You may not feel it but the numbers are going up. 
Feel better
Bigfrank


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 24, 2011)

*Best Wishes For Total Recovery -- And Congratulations On An Outstanding Attitude.*




Dave M said:


> This whole experience is but a tiny pinhead on the blessing of life and the journeys we have the good fortune to enjoy.


Amen, brother. 

Sorry you got hurt water skiing, but glad you got good treatment & are on the mend. 

I not only greatly admire but also share your attitude of gratitude. 

Best wishes for total recovery & an accident-free future. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 24, 2011)

Dave, love your positive attitude, it will go a long way to speeding along your recover.

Be well!


----------



## Feverdog66 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Dave...Love that outlook on life!  Our prayers are with you for a speedy recovery.


----------



## pittle (Sep 24, 2011)

*Hope you are better soon!*

Dave - sorry to hear about your accident.  I hope you are better soon.


----------



## mas (Sep 24, 2011)

Best of luck for a speedy recovery, Dave.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 24, 2011)

Get well soon. Unlike a bicycle accident where parents often say you must get right back on-don't get back on the water skis.
Ilene


----------



## winger (Sep 25, 2011)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Dave.

Hey, just a thought. Someone wasn't video taping you  for a Youtube clip when the accident happened, right??? ; )


----------



## JanT (Sep 25, 2011)

Dave,

So sorry to hear about your accident and hope you are back on your feet soon.  Stay off the skis in the future though.  Remember, you're 39 now instead of 29.


----------



## rosepointe (Sep 25, 2011)

Ditto to all the other good wishes for you.  Miss your wonderful posts.

Sue


----------



## funtime (Sep 25, 2011)

In several months once you are somewhat on the mend but not completely better start thinking of timeshares you can visit just to enjoy the change of pace without doing much activities.  For example, even in a wheelchair, Marriott Oceana Palms north of Palm Beach  is easy to get to because you can drive  up several floors to your handicapped parking space, get out next to the elevator, and zip up to your room.  E.G. - not a lot of walking!! Recouping with a view of the ocean might be something to plan for.  And, probably for the next year or two, always use a wheelchair at the airport - it is really easy, the porters can use the tips and you also go to the front of the line.  It absolutely takes the main stressor out of traveling and helps you to not be homebound!!  Also start looking on Craig's List - you might find good used walkers - if you have a two story house you will need one upstairs and one downstairs and for the road.  Also  look into other gizmos such as a pincher on a three foot pole that allows you to pinch things and bring them to you.  In other words, you are sitting somewhat up in bed and want to bring that magazine or book to you - just use your pinchers!  While it might be too early to do much, it is not too early to dream and plan. Best of luck.  Janette aka Funtime


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dave,
Sorry to hear about your accident.  Wishing you a speedy recovery, get well soon!!


----------



## Dori (Sep 25, 2011)

Dave, I am so sorry to hear of your painful mishap. I wish you a speedy and complete recovery, and know that your friends here are thinking of you and missing youl

Dori


----------



## calgal (Sep 25, 2011)

Dave, Want to add my get wells to the crowd. Sounds like a bad accident and a long recuperation, but great news that you will be up and about within a few months.   Calgal (Jan)


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Dave ... So glad to hear from you.   Here I thought you were away on a major duplicate bridge tournament.  It certainly sounds like a serious accident and my prayers are with you for a speedy recovery.  Best wishes from Canada!  

Brian


----------



## chunkygal (Sep 25, 2011)

Dave-

I broke my ankle 3 years ago and the forced "rest" was such a trial. It sounds like your escapade was quite a mishap. Hope you recover full "range of motion". I rigged up all kinds of things as being on the internet was one of the only passtimes I had til I was more mobile.

Happy healing!


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dave,

You are a living legend among the TS community. Especially here in the land of Marriott. 

Wishing you a fast and speedy recovery so you spread you philosophy once again!


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Just like Dave*

Retire with health,
Move to the place I fell in love with while timesharing,
Travel the world to new and exciting places,
Play bridge with my friends - - - - in another state!,
Take cruises too long to count the days on both hands,
Challenge my *grand* kids to water skiing activities,
Rest for 3 months,
then ... Start all over again! :whoopie: 

When I grow up I want to be just like Dave.  Good to hear from you, buddy.


----------



## Dave M (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for all of your wonderful and creative wishes for my recovery. It's going well and I really do expect to be walking again within a month. 

And yes, I do love my retirement from work, not from enjoying life!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello DaveM wishing you again good health.

You can also read DaveM comments and articles  in TimeSharing Today magazine and on TimeSharing Today message board.


----------



## LynnW (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Dave

Hope you are up and about soon. You must be missing those bridge tournaments!   

Lynn


----------



## jlr10 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Dave,  Sorry to hear about your accident, but glad you are on the mend.  Love your attitude, you are correct if you are expected to make a full recovery it is just a blip on the radar of life.  Heal fast, you are missed when you are even slightly AWOL.


----------



## marcmuff (Sep 26, 2011)

Wishing you a speedy recovery, Dave!


----------



## Jya-Ning (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry about the accident.  Enjoy the life.

Jya-Ning


----------



## catwgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Dave,

Glad to hear you are recovering so well.  I figured the "quiet" from you just meant that you were dancing on some cruise ship on your way to a fabulous port somewhere.  Hopefully that is exactly where you will be very soon.

Linda


----------



## BobG7734 (Sep 28, 2011)

Dave...speedy recovery...I gave up watersking and snowskiing long ago.  Things in the Boston area (and Lexington) are great except for the Red Sox!

Bob


----------



## Quilter (Sep 29, 2011)

Very sorry to read about your accident.   Wishing you a speedy recovery and hoping to finally get to meet you next April on HHI.   We can go for a walk on the beach so you can show off your new moves.   

Suzzanne


----------



## Ricci (Sep 29, 2011)

I think we all miss your voice of reason.    Time to catch up on your reading and wishing you a full recovery!!


----------



## Tia (Oct 21, 2011)

Missed reading this thread until I was reading about the missing Ride and saw you were missing too. Hope all is coming along well with your recovery!


----------



## Swice (Oct 21, 2011)

*Get well*

Looking forward to hearing an update that you're "repaired."   

Blessings,
Steve


----------



## Michigan Czar (Oct 21, 2011)

Dave,

Thanks for dropping in to let us know. I hope you have a quick and full recovery!

All the best,

Jim


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hope you are doing good on your recovery.


----------



## Dave M (Oct 21, 2011)

Many thanks for all of your well wishes and prayers.

I'm doing V-E-R-Y W-E-L-L! 

I had my second follow-up with the surgeon a week ago (a month after surgery). He surprised me by saying I could start sitting up, begin putting some weight on the repaired leg and get rid of crutches as soon as I could walk without falling. The crutches went bye-bye a few days later!

I started rehab this week and hope to be back to all regular non-strenuous activity within another week or two. Getting back to vigorous distance running will have to wait, but the surgeon says light jogging is tentatively on the agenda for my rehab in another 6 to 8 weeks.

Bottom line: I'm thrilled at how my recovery has gone.

Thanks again to all of you wonderful TUGgers.


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 21, 2011)

Great news Dave!
Keep us posted on your progress. It sounds like your recovery is ahead of schedule.  
Welcome back to TUG. Hope we hear more from you in the coming weeks.
Best wishes!


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Oct 21, 2011)

Great news, indeed !


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 21, 2011)

Glad to hear it, Dave!  Wishing you well with slow and steady progress.


----------



## yumdrey (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you for an update, Dave!
Glad to hear that you're recovering fast.


----------



## Elli (Oct 21, 2011)

I never look at the Marriott board, so didn't see this thread.

Good to hear that your recovery is going well, Dave.  I'm just a few years older than you, broke an ankle in May, and it took forever to heal, even though I am very active with biking in the summer and cross country skiing in the winter.   Wishing you a continued speedy recovery.


----------



## m61376 (Oct 21, 2011)

That's such wonderful news!! Sounds like you are on the road to a full recovery


----------



## funtime (Oct 22, 2011)

Congratulations Dave!  I am glad that you are able to sit up and start walking again.  However, I would recommend not pushing the walking unassisted by crutches or a cane as it is easier to fall than one thinks.  I would stop at Walgreens and get a cane - one with a flat top is great as you can use that flat top to position on your foot to help swing it around to get into cars or onto a high bed.   Glad you are recovering.  Best of luck.  Janette aka Funtime


----------



## m61376 (Oct 29, 2011)

Now that you've had yet another week of recovery and therapy, I was hoping that you were doing even better!!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Dave, it is snowing in the North East as I write this message, now tell the true would you rather be on The Island or in Mass.?  Wishing you well !! We all miss you comments on this site.


----------



## sandytoes (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad you are now up and moving about with out crutches . . . keep up the good progress and we will all look forward to your comments on this board when you return


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 9, 2012)

Dave - thinking about you and hope you're doing well.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 9, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Dave - thinking about you and hope you're doing well.



DaveM is writing articles now and answering questions for TimeSharing Today magazine. Under the title: Ask Dave M.

Happy New Year, Dave M.


----------

